# Is there a remedy for belly drop?



## lcc42 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am 35 years old and have been heavy my entire adult life. After giving birth
to my last child 4 years ago I have put on nearly 45 pounds and considerable
inches. In 2005, I looked like I had one fairly big tummy but now looking in
the mirror, it appears that I have 2 bellies. My lower belly has grown larger
over the past two years. When I am standing my lower belly extends well
over my thighs, between a 1/3 to 1/2 the way to my knees. I am fairly 
short (5'0" tall) and currently weigh 295 lbs.

Are there any other women who have experienced similar situations?
Would diet and exercise help to restore my original figure or would surgery
be my only option?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 16, 2010)

lcc42 said:


> I am 35 years old and have been heavy my entire adult life. After giving birth
> to my last child 4 years ago I have put on nearly 45 pounds and considerable
> inches. In 2005, I looked like I had one fairly big tummy but now looking in
> the mirror, it appears that I have 2 bellies. My lower belly has grown larger
> ...



as far as i can tell, from both mine and other womens fat bodies, it seems like the difference is if the fat lies on top of the stomach muscles or under it...that seems to be the biggest decision on how the belly lies (making a semi educated guess here). From what you describe it sounds like your body fat is on the outside of your stomach muscles, in which case, losing weight and exercising will help but not fix it, you will still have3 a pouch, just smaller.
If anyone else has some other ideas, i am open to them.


----------



## SteveT (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea, short of surgery, we're (by that I mean humans) not able to selectively choose where our bodies lose fat from. It loses fat in an order that's genetically predetermined.

Slight modifications with your activity levels and diet could go a long way, over time, with tightening your belly up. But imo, it'd have to be a true lifestyle adoption and not some temporary way of going about things.


----------

